# 52 plants you can eat



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some what of a no brainer but a good start for some. Of course it is a web sight but you may find a good starting point
52 Plants In The Wild You Can Eat - My Family Survival PlanMy Family Survival Plan

Nothing wrong with gathering information from other sources and bring it here.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the post, a lot of them I knew, a bunch I think I know, and the rest didn't know. Problem is there are so many look a likes, out there, unless you are sure, I mean really sure it's hard to eat, least for me it is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Thanks for the post, a lot of them I knew, a bunch I think I know, and the rest didn't know. Problem is there are so many look a likes, out there, unless you are sure, I mean really sure it's hard to eat, least for me it is.


 I got started on this in the Army. A topic I find interesting. Many weeds that grow around the farm we find are not only edible, but good. We have worked on bring back raspberries that grow wild here . Why garden something that does just fine on it's own.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember in early spring my mother would take us all out hunting "greens". Many many different types of plants she would pick. A few of these, and a few of these, man, there must of been a hundred of different plants she'd pick, and a name for each one. One of my many regrets, is I wish I had learned all the greens she knew before she passed away.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice info. I have always been a fan of purslane


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, great link.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

lambsquarters is pretty good and plentiful around here, not sure of the proper name.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you can find them the Army has Flash cards for different regions that so eatable plants. And those you must avoid.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Great link! Thanks Smitty!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

One thing I miss about the Front Range is the wild asparagus in spring.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Stick said:


> One thing I miss about the Front Range is the wild asparagus in spring.


Amen!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Gonna have to try the Kudzu.
I can't stop it from over taking the tree line behind my house.

Has anyone on here eaten kudzu before?


----------

